# Tyler Perry's Temptation



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

I was watching "Temptation: Confessions of a Marriage Counselor" by Tyler Perry.

One line hit me. The cheating wife (Judith) is on the phone to her Affair Partner (Harley, ultra-rich internet gazillionaire); Harley is establishing his dominance, and asks if her husband makes love to her as good as he does. She responds that "no one does it as good as you (Harley)".

That line struck me so profoundly. I cannot see that there could ever be a Reconciliation after that. I cannot imagine any Betrayed Husband being able to get past that.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

That's why a PA would be my deal breaker. I don't care what she would do to try to R, there would be no going back. EVER.


----------



## 12345Person (Dec 8, 2013)

Could never forgive a PA, either. Well, I didn't, but you get the point.

So many men and women give more to their AP than their BS. In romance, emotion and sex.

No purpose in playing games. Just move on.


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

An EA can be just as dangers as PA IMO for me there are both deal breakers.


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 24, 2014)

Not many spouses can forgive a PA. Physical intimacy is something special in a marriage. You bring a third person into it and the marriage usually doesn't survive.


----------



## hawx20 (Jan 10, 2013)

Wolfman1968 said:


> I was watching "Temptation: Confessions of a Marriage Counselor" by Tyler Perry.
> 
> One line hit me. The cheating wife (Judith) is on the phone to her Affair Partner (Harley, ultra-rich internet gazillionaire); Harley is establishing his dominance, and asks if her husband makes love to her as good as he does. She responds that "no one does it as good as you (Harley)".
> 
> That line struck me so profoundly. I cannot see that there could ever be a Reconciliation after that. I cannot imagine any Betrayed Husband being able to get past that.


Thats why its such a blow to your self esteem. In reality, it could have been crappy sex if they just did it once, but in your mind you imagine your spouse going buck wild.

I've never found out the details of my wifes sexual acts. I'm not sure i want to know. I accepted it in my mind that she went to town on him. Whether or not she did, I dont know. I just imagine the worst case scenario.


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 24, 2014)

hawx20 said:


> Thats why its such a blow to your self esteem. In reality, it could have been crappy sex if they just did it once, but in your mind you imagine your spouse going buck wild.
> 
> I've never found out the details of my wifes sexual acts. I'm not sure i want to know. I accepted it in my mind that she went to town on him. Whether or not she did, I dont know. I just imagine the worst case scenario.


I didn't want to know and never asked. It became a constant trigger in my head thinking what my xWW and OM did, whether he was bigger and better than me. It led to sadness and extreme anger aimed at my xWW, the OM but mostly towards me. I wasn't good enough. 

Later on the OMW verified that I was bigger and far better than the OM. My ego was mollified in an instant.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Haven't seen this movie yet but want to. I like Tyler Perry's movies. He deals with a lot of infidelity in his films.


----------



## hawx20 (Jan 10, 2013)

WhiteRaven said:


> Later on the OMW verified that I was bigger and far better than the OM. My ego was mollified in an instant.


I was always happy with my size. Even when I was younger and more insecure, I was always secure about my size. 

After dday, I am insecure about it. Hes a taller guy so I assume its bigger to. I dont know how true that is. I dont worry that he was better because i'm extremely confident in my "skills". She didnt cheat because she wasnt satisfied in bed.

She cheated because his woman was 8 months knocked up and wasnt getting any at home. So he set his sights on my wife and fed her frail ego and esteem....the rest is history.


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 24, 2014)

hawx20 said:


> I was always happy with my size. Even when I was younger and more insecure, I was always secure about my size.
> 
> After dday, I am insecure about it. Hes a taller guy so I assume its bigger to. I dont know how true that is. I dont worry that he was better because i'm extremely confident in my "skills". She didnt cheat because she wasnt satisfied in bed.
> 
> She cheated because his woman was 8 months knocked up and wasnt getting any at home. So he set his sights on my wife and fed her frail ego and esteem....the rest is history.


I wanted reasons to understand why my xWW had an A. Her family endorsed that I was a loving and caring husband. So my mind thought it must be sex. Looking back, I find the whole idea ridiculous. I'm 8.7 inches when erect. The OM would have to be a horse to put me down in that department.


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

With a comment like "no one is as good as you" to the AP, the BH would at most be Plan B in the bedroom. That can't ever work, by my estimation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

It's hard to get past any betrayal. A comment like that would make it almost impossible. 

I forgave my FWW, but that doesn't mean I forget what happened. Our relationship fundamentally changed.

Sometimes when we are intimate mind movies creep in and destroy the moment. A comment like that would stick like glue to that mind movie reel.


----------

